# Renaming bluetooth devices



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Is anyone aware of a mod that permits you to rename a bluetooth device you've paired with?

I have three of the same exact devices I use in different places and have to connect to manually. Figuring out which is which is a pain as they change order.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"jasonwomack said:


> Is anyone aware of a mod that permits you to rename a bluetooth device you've paired with?
> 
> I have three of the same exact devices I use in different places and have to connect to manually. Figuring out which is which is a pain as they change order.


You could rename the device itself in the devices settings


----------

